# Genesis by Sebastião Salgado



## mackguyver (Feb 25, 2014)

Since we're talking about $4M photos, art, and all that, I'll share what I think are the most amazing photographs I have seen in terms of "art" - _Genesis_ by Sebastião Salgado. I picked one up last year and I would kill to have his eyes in terms of how he sees and captures the world:
http://www.taschen.com/pages/en/catalogue/photography/all/05767/facts.sebastio_salgado_genesis.htm
(Click on "See all Images (21)" link on the bottom right of the photo to see some examples)

The 9.6"x14" format and printing quality is amazing and to me, this is art - no flying spatulas, boring rivers, or blurry B&W with torn edges.


----------



## Grumbaki (Feb 27, 2014)

haha I immediatly made the link with the 4 mil discussion (were I didn't express myself as part of the gump principle that of you don't have a nice thing to say then just don't say a thing).

But the link you make here is too tempting for me to pass.

First Disclaimer: Salgado is a master in terms of technique and he has a titanium pair in term of balls (favelas shooting). 

BUT

Salgado work is way more boring to me than Gursky. Why? Because Salgado's are basically a good technique version of all the pictures that give backpackers and eco tourist a hardon. This is why I don't get along with most photog where I live (South west china) as they are either doing ethnic minorities in B&W or over saturated pin ups with poses of selfie quality.

I'm not discussing here the 4 mil. Depending on who bought it, it can be pocket change for him/her. The exact amount is not relevant to the discussion.

When this topic arises, I like to bring up Kertesz. he has in his work some Salgado and some Gursky. His bressonian work like Carrefour or Jumping Man is very good photography. But really, does it beat the iconography of Fork or his distortion period?

As said in the other topic, art is in the eye of the beholder. Some people are more about a stricking graphism than a perfect nat geo image.
There is photography and then there is painting with a camera. No need to make a fuss over it.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 27, 2014)

My fellow Brazilian, Sebastiao Salgado is a great inspiration to me. I think your book does not cost $ 4 million, but brings something more important than millions of works of "conceptual art". Works such as books Sebastião Salgado can not be repeated (even for him) at another time because it captures the real life.
On the other hand, conceptual art also has some value as well as Miley Cyrus. ??? :


----------



## slclick (Feb 27, 2014)

If I had mass disposable income, I'd spend it on Stanko Abadzic's work. He channels Moholy-Nagy and works shadows like no other living artist.


----------

